# Trialstrecken in der Nähe



## Amsel1990 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzen ein neues Trial Bike und will damit anfangen. Doch ich habe ein Problem das wir im Ort keinerlei Trialstrecken haben und ich im Umkreis auch niemand kenne, der Trial fährt.

Bisher hab ich immer mit einem MTB in unserem Hof etwas geübt, aber der ist nicht zu groß und da habe ich keinerlei Hindernisse.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, ich denke auf Dauer hat das Hof gefahren wenig sinn.

Was würdet ihr tuen?

Wohne in 09575


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. Oktober 2011)

hallo, 
ich habe mir einen Panzer gekauft und nun stelle ich mit entsetzen fest, dass nirgends eine Panzerteststrecke ist. Der nächste Kriegsschauplatz ist leider tausende Kilometer weit weg und bis ich dahin gefahren bin ist der Krieg schon zu Ende und das Schießen mit scharfer Munition verboten. Was soll ich nur tuen?
Spaß beiseite: Wie Du schon gemerkt hast fährt sich Dein neues Trialrad nicht von allein. Es macht auch nicht von alleine etwas cooles. Also: Geh raus und übe. Fahr im Hof, fahr vor der Tür am Gehsteig, fahr an den Treppen vor der Kirche und an den Mauern am Dorfplatz und den Begrenzungssteinen vor dem Aldi. Hol Dir Paletten. Fahr im Wald an Hängen oder gestapelten Holz - aber vor allem: Fahr !

Spot ist was man draus macht.

Falls Du Gleichgesinnte über Vereine suchst - evtl. auch in Deiner Nähe - hier ein Link: http://fahrradtrial.info/vereine.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ITOAOTI (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit es weg sein darf, aber Thalheim ist in der Nähe von dir. Die sind ein relativ großer Verein und haben ein schönes Gelände.


----------



## erwinosius (28. Oktober 2011)

kann michlimelight nur anschließen.....Spots sind das was du draus machst.
Für den Anfang reichen da schon sehr banale Sachen wie ein paar Stufen oder sogar ein Bordstein. Und wenn man mit offenen Augen durch die Stadt geht dann findet sich immer was.....
Also nicht jammern, sondern raus und fahren.....und die Grundtechniken kann man auch erst mal im Flat üben....
gruß
erwin


----------



## Amsel1990 (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Mal schauen als Anfänger mitten auf dem Gehweg üben ist vllt auch bissl doof  wenn man relativ viel hinfällt ^^

Thalheim ist leider 1 Stunde weg.


----------



## Amsel1990 (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie fängt man denn mit den Übungen an? Erstmal nur die Grundübungen oder erstmal so lange stehen bis man das Gleichgewicht hat? Oder gleich mit kleinen Übungen anfangen?


----------



## erwinosius (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du am Anfang nur stehen übst wird es dir wohl ziemlich schnell fad werden. Versuche dich an allen einfachen Übungen. d.h. stehen, vr anheben, hr anheben, das ganze hintereinander....dann ne bordsteinkante hochfahren und wenn du dann diese Grundtechnik kannst, kannst du schon die Höhe steigern....so kommst du sehr schnell zu ein paar Erfolgserlebnissen. Ansonsten natürlich immer auch BWH und alles weitere.......
Es ist eher hinderlich zuwenig zu machen als zuviel.....Also ran an den Speck...


----------

